# Kayak Fishing Charter



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

I will take 15% off for all PFF membersfor a Hobiekayak charterfishing trip. Visit my website at www.ebkfish.com you can reach me on my cell at 850-797-6805. Make sure to let me know that you are a PFF member.Thank you

<span lang=EN><span lang=EN>


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

<span lang=EN>Snapper season is right around the corner. I took this gentleman out on a kayak charter today he sat in the front of my tandem kayak and fished. He wanted to catch some snapper ''for fun'' he ended up with 10 legal size snapper and a couple of grouper.


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

bump for a good fishing year to come


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Where do you usually launch out of? Would we be riding in a tandem yak, or have one to use?


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Austin said:


> Where do you usually launch out of? Would we be riding in a tandem yak, or have one to use?


I have a tandem and I have individual hobie kayaks for you to use. Depending on what you want to catch and the weather will determine where we launch from. But I have launch places in both Fort Walton and Destin. You can reach me at 850-797-6805... Brandon


----------

